# how to make pictures load faster



## rehia (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I have been working on this my site today I was at a friends and she has a older computer I think its serial # 0000003 anyway I looked up my site it took forever for the pictures to load in fact i would not waited if it wasn't my site is there anything I can do to make them load faster? thanks Rehia



PS I'm giving Dave a break.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Resize the images so they are only as big as you need them, and save them in a compressed format, such as jpeg.
IrfanView can do this.


----------



## rehia (Jun 15, 2003)

Is that better than gif?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, its more compressed.


----------



## rehia (Jun 15, 2003)

ok so I down load IrfanVeiw and it will do what I need then. 
thanks for your help, Rehia

Do they make a book to go with this thing?


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

No, but I think there's documentation on the site which should help you. It's hardly a complex program though.


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

Photoshop 7 has excellent optimization (I'm not aware if it's in the trial version or not). You can optimize for the web in a number of formats and reduce quality to a degree where you have a good balance between picture quality and file size.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

Another way u can make the image load faster on your web page is give its height and width

eg:


```
[IMG]image_name.jpg[/IMG]
```
This way your browser fixes the size of the image and then fills it up.

Try this out.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nope yul that does not change the loading time fo the image.
Its not the size in pixels of the image-its the filesize. Changing the height/width of actual file reduces the filesize. Using HTML to make it look smaller does not.


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

You can also try preloading the image OnLoad in the body tag, I think


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

The latter won't really work, as the image still has to load, and it'll take the same length of time. It just loads at a very slightly different time.


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Here are some good sites with the basics on making faster web pages.

http://webdesign.about.com/cs/optimizingimages/
http://www.photoshoptoday.com/Resources/articles/Optgrforweb/default.asp


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

To optimize your load speed compress your images to either jpg or gif, and make them the exact size you need them. JPG and GIF compress images in different ways so work best for different images. Gif only allowes for 256 colors and compresses best for clipart(simple images with few colors), where as JPG works best for photos and more comples images. Also play with the quality of the images so that it is not at max, but still what you expect I preffer somewhere around 72 for photos. The last think you can do which is small but does help is to specify the size of your image within your HTML image tag. DO NOT specify a size different then the actual image size as this will force it to load slower, but if you put down the SAME size it will help the browser in processing the image and creating a page layout. For working with images I suggest photoshop in that it has a nice save for web feature which lets you preview the different qualities, file sizes and download speeds for each image format.


----------



## rehia (Jun 15, 2003)

thanks everone I know it has been a long delay I put them in jpeg,It made alot of difference thanks ever one tomorrow is the day,I get my final grade I will let ever one know. Rehia


----------



## rehia (Jun 15, 2003)

well its good news I received a 75 overall,I lost points for the music, same color though out,nothing flashing, He said in the middle my site was going to be different then I went and made it the same as 100,000 others. I told him my site is on line with servile search engines had advertising site meter basically the works and I was getting visitors already this did not change his mind so I past his class with ever ones help thanks ever one
rehia
 :up:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, good that you passed, but you shoulda posted your link, we could have gotten you an A


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Congragulations rehia. I'd have like to have seen the site too.

But personally, I think here in the real world people like a fast web page. A good design depends on whether people actually use it. I've seen some sites that take FOREVER to load, and I just cancel. Lots of graphics just slows everything down if a textlink will suffice, not everyone has a cable modem or a T1 trunk line.

Anyway that's my humble opinion.
Again Congratulations on passing.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

get cable


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *get cable *


Budget and availibility.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *get cable *


Not sure if you noticed but this is in the Development section. Getting cable will not speed up image loading for your users. It will only make you more ignorant to the fact that your pages load slow for dialup users.


----------

